# Sponsor Cover Letter - UK Spouse Visa



## TheGreatJacksby (May 6, 2018)

Hey, Just wanted some feedback on my cover letter for my wife Spouse Visa. 

Dear Entrance Clearance Officer,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my wife Mrs. X in her application for settlement in the United Kingdom on the basis of marriage.

Mrs. x and I first met online on a dating app named ‘Skout’ in November of 2015. We connected immediately as we had shared common interests such as food, music and movies, shared the same morals and thoughts, and have a similar sense of humour. despite Mrs. X being in Japan and I in England we kept in contact daily, mainly through Skype, calling and video chatting daily. Within weeks we became very close and we agreed I would visit her in July 2016. On my visit to Osaka, Japan, we fell in love immediately and became a couple. We have a very strong relationship, and both worked hard throughout our time together to remain close, and support each other despite the distance between us.

Mrs. X and I decided we wanted to spend our first holiday together, and so I took another visit to Osaka in December 2016 and spent Christmas and New years together, also being introduced to her family and friends. During our time together me and Mrs. X planned for her to visit me in my hometown Liverpool in April 2017. Whilst on her visit Mrs. X met with my family and I began my visa application to join Mrs. X for up to 1 year in Japan, which was successful.

Upon my arrival in Japan on June 2017 I got Mrs. X fathers blessing to ask her to marry me. Mrs. X and I got married in Osaka, Japan on October of 2017, we did not hold a ceremony due to our families plans and my limited time in Japan, we will hold this at a later date. We decided Mrs. X would join me in the United Kingdom permanently and build our life together.

I returned to the UK in January 2018 to work towards Mrs. X Spouse Visa. I wholly commit to covering all of our expenditures and fully supporting myself and my wife financially, without any reliance of state aid in any form.

Yours faithfully,

Mr X


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It looks good to me, I would probably mention briefly what your plans are for a future in the UK (that is, why you have chosen a life in the UK over Japan) but as it is, it's really fine


----------



## TheGreatJacksby (May 6, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> It looks good to me, I would probably mention briefly what your plans are for a future in the UK (that is, why you have chosen a life in the UK over Japan) but as it is, it's really fine


Thank you. Would the reason to live in the UK because of job limitations in japan, language and its what we feel is best for us have an affect on the application at all?


----------

